# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  1st show & weeks out. How am I looking??

## adam15425

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...52&id=72401806

or here 

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/adamt618/

----------


## verino

lookin good bro..whats your stats

----------


## adam15425

5'8.5 175 not sure of bf% guessing around 8

----------


## adam15425

7 weeks out 5'8.5 175

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...52&id=72401806

or here 

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/adamt618/

----------


## FireGuy

Your conditioning looks decent for 7 weeks out. Keep on the diet and cardio. Now the bad news, your mandatories and quarter turns are a complete disaster. I am not saying that to flame you just telling the truth. If you get on stage and hit your poses or your quarters like that you are going to be marked down severely. You need to hire a posing coach yesterday. Please dont put all this hard work into dieting only to blow it on stage because you dont know how to pose.

If you want further help I will go over each pose with you and quarter turn with you. Everything about your poses from your foot placement, to your hand placement to your posture in completely off.

----------


## FireGuy

I am going to copy and paste my comments I made in the members pic thread here as well.

Your conditioning looks decent for 7 weeks out. Keep on the diet and cardio. Now the bad news, your mandatories and quarter turns are a complete disaster. I am not saying that to flame you just telling the truth. If you get on stage and hit your poses or your quarters like that you are going to be marked down severely. You need to hire a posing coach yesterday. Please dont put all this hard work into dieting only to blow it on stage because you dont know how to pose.

If you want further help I will go over each pose with you and quarter turn with you. Everything about your poses from your foot placement, to your hand placement to your posture in completely off.

----------


## adam15425

I am definitely in need of a posing coach. I am just learning how to pose properly starting weds with a buddy that has a few shows of experience. Also, since this is a Slippery Rock University event the university is bringing in posing coaches, so I will def be the first to get proper advice from them. I would love your help though. Any input would be appreciated.

----------


## FireGuy

Glad to hear that! It will pay great dividends for you. If you have someone to work with then it's best I leave it to him/her. No sense in trying to listen to two people at once, that serves no one well. If your coach wants a bit of input on something let me know and I will chime in then,

----------


## FireGuy

Also, keep updating pics every couple weeks, I am interested in charting your progress.

----------


## adam15425

I definitely am in need of a posing coach. This is a Slippery Rock University event and they are bringing in posing coaches for the student competitors so I will definitely get on that. But, I would love for you to help me out though. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## adam15425

Thanks, but until then what advice do you have?

----------


## FireGuy

I replied already on your other thread. You will never forget your first show, hope you have a great time with it!

----------


## FireGuy

I will reply in your other thread so we dont keep going back and forth.

----------


## adam15425

THanks Fireguy! I will keep the other thread updated


******UPDATES WILL BE IN THREAD UNDER COMPETITIVE Q and A******

----------


## adam15425

I'm going to keep this one updated. So just scratch the other

----------


## FireGuy

I will see is I can get the threads merged.

----------


## adam15425

I figured I'd throw this in here since this is the thread I will be keeping a log in

DIET IS AS FOLLOWS

Carb Pro	Fat	Kcal
Meal 1 8:00am	1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
1 ½ scoop protein	1.5	33	1.5	
Total	55	42	6.5	446.5
Meal 2 10:45am	8 Egg Whites	0	24	0	
1 whole egg	1	6	4.5	
½ cup oatmeal	27	5	2.5	
Total	28	35	7	315
Meal 3 1:00 pm	Chicken breast	0	36	3	
1/2c oatmeal 27	5	2.5	
Total	27	55	5.5	377.5
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
¼ cup rice	35	3	0	
Total	41	31.5	1	323
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
2 tbsp Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
½ cup rice	70	6	0	
Total	77	34	17	597
**WORKOUT @ 6 PM
Meal 6 7:45pm	1 scoop whey	1	22	1	
½ cup oatmeal 27	5	2.5	
Total	28	27	3.5	251.5
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	1	130
DAILY TOTAL	256	250.5	39.5	2381.5
43.00%	42.00%	15.00%

CARDIO is Mon, Weds, Fri - 7am - 35mins - HR 125-135 - Bike or Inclined treadmill.

----------


## ranging2

YAY a facebook add

im telling the police on you

JOKEs

u look great man, well done, 7 weeks out or whenever you still look good

----------


## adam15425

6 Weeks out 173lbs in the morning. Had a seven site skinfold done, came out out 7.5% but they are +/- 3% so can't put a definite on it unless I do an underwater weighing.
Cant put attachments for some reason, says file is too large. Here's my photobucket
http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/a...20weeks%20out/

----------


## FireGuy

Coming down nicely, dramatic improvement on the posing as well!
Couple things, on your back lat spread, keep your hands on your sides, many people even "hook" their thumbs on the kidney area. You have your hands in front of you near your stomach. Also, on the back lat spread and back double bi be sure and get the heel off the ground on the back foot and flex your calf.

Impressed with the improvements.

----------


## adam15425

Thanks, I'll fix those poses. Also, with the back double bi and back lat spread do you think I should just keep that back leg straight or have it out to the side a bit and knee angled out?

----------


## bjpennnn

looking solid man. how long have you been training and age?

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks, I'll fix those poses. Also, with the back double bi and back lat spread do you think I should just keep that back leg straight or have it out to the side a bit and knee angled out?


Side and knee angled, you also need to rotate your shouders back more.

----------


## bjpennnn

what a ****en machine, damn man. You look so good.

----------


## adam15425

> looking solid man. how long have you been training and age?


Thanks. 22 yrs old, been in the gym since I was probably 14. Got serious with my diet and training around 20

----------


## NVR2BIG1

look decent for first show, work on the posing. Especially the back poses, one thing you want to remember is the judges are below you, so many guys drown themselves out when doing the front double bi and lat spread, by leaning as far back as possible to look as big as possible. What you wanna do is lean back until you lock the pose, then come down forward to readjust your torso so they have a straight on look. On your rear double biceps, again, the judges are below you. Take your arms and tilt them back as if trying to make your thumbs angle towards the floor some. It'll show more of your biceps and also bring out the back in places you didnt know you had. Dont get beaten by someone in worse shapw who outposed you, that just sux

----------


## adam15425

Ok guys, so im getting the last week prepped on paper. I know nothing is set in stone but how does this look as a starting point?

WEDNESDAY	17 180g Carb
THURSDAY	18 150g Carb
FRIDAY 19 90g Carb 
SATURDAY	20 80g Carb /8L H20
SUNDAY 21 70g Carb / Sodium Load /8L H20
MONDAY	22 40g Carb / Sodium Load /8L H20
TUESDAY	23 0g Carb / Sodium Load /8L H20
WEDNEDSAY	24 0g Carb / Sodium Load /8L H20
THURSDAY	25 400g Carb / Potassium Load /8L H20
FRIDAY 26 300g Carb / Cut Sodium/ Potassium Load /6LH2O
SATURDAY 27 300g Carb / Potassium Load /4L H2O
D-DAY 28 NO WATER 10-12 HRS PRIOR TO STAGE

Not sure how to trickle in carbs the day of the show. Pre-juding is at 8am show is at 12 50g every 2 hours sound about right? Also thinking of running a diuretic (potassium sparing) or maybe an OTC diuretic or just some dandelion root and uva ursi. Opinions would be appreciated. Also, should I continue creatine monohydrate or drop it about a week out?

ALSO*** Starting USP Labs: OxyElite Pro on Monday. Heard good things about it
Cardio is 30mins 6x/week gonna bump it up to two sessions/day next week 30mins and up the mins each week

CURRENT DIET
Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat	Kcal
*Meal 1 8:00am* 1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
1 ½ scoop protein	1.5	33	1.5	
Total	55.5	43	6.5	
*Meal 2 10:45am* 7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
½ cup oatmeal	27	5	2.5	
Total	29	38	11.5	
*Meal 3 1:00 pm* 6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1cup yams	37.5	2.5	1.25	
Total	37.5	38.5	4.25	
*Meal 4 3:15pm* Can Tuna	0	26	0	
½ cup brown rice	72	8	2	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	85	43.5	18	
*Meal 5 5:30pm* 2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	13	30.5	17	
*Meal 6 7:45pm* ½ cup chicken	1	24	2	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	6	26	2	
*Meal 7 10:00pm* Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
*DAILY TOTAL	220	243	59.25	2385.25
37.00%	41.00%	22.00%*

----------


## FireGuy

Your 10 day schedule looks solid to me. There are a 1,000 opinions on the best way to prep heading into you contest and I take a similiar approach as to what you outlined. I dont see any major flaws. Keep us updated with pics man and best of luck to you!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would not potassium load, i preffer to leave electrolites alone...my 0.02 cents...

----------


## FireGuy

> I would not potassium load, i preffer to leave electrolites alone...my 0.02 cents...


I have found the sodium load/drop is usually enough to do the trick as well. Can more than likely get by without the potassium.

----------


## adam15425

Thanks guys. What about potassium at a moderate dose, no load for cramping?

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks guys. What about potassium at a moderate dose, no load for cramping?


I usually take in my carbs in the form of sweet potatoes in the days leading up to the show. These are pretty high and potassium by themselves.

----------


## adam15425

> I usually take in my carbs in the form of sweet potatoes in the days leading up to the show. These are pretty high and potassium by themselves.


Thats what I figured. Thanks

----------


## adam15425

Fireguy/ Mike XXL ...what do you think about adding 60g dextrose to my pre workout 5g creatine mono, 2g arginine, 2g Citrulline Malate and 2g Arginine Etyl Ester Mix? OR is it too late in the game to be messing around like that

----------


## adam15425

2 Weeks out pics:
http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/a...20weeks%20out/

Bumped cardio to 35min 2x/day (TM 15deg incline; 3mph;HR around 145-150) Slight carb deplete this week: mon 290g, tues 250g, weds 200g, thurs 150g, fri 100g, sat controlled shitload (1st 2 meals only) Last week will be logged day by day.

----------


## FireGuy

Awesome progress!! Nice to see your hard work paying off. Your posing has improved dramatically as well. Keep working on that back double bi. Think it will look much better if you bring your hands in closer and you are still pinching a bit as well in the back, open it up a bit.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would leave dextrose alone especialy before training just stay focused on fat lose...

----------


## adam15425

5 days out preview 

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/a...out%2F&offer=y

----------


## adam15425

Diet this week

*Monday Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat* 
Meal 1 8:00am	1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
2 scoop protein	4	36	4	
Total	58	46	9	
Meal 2 10:45am	7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	7	35.5	9	
Meal 3 1:00 pm	6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	3.5	3.5	8	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	8.5	42	11	
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1c cauiflower	5	2	0	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	12	35	16	
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
1/2c b rice	72	8	2	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	78	31.5	3	
Meal 6 7:45pm	½ cup chicken	0	36	3	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	5	38	3	
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
DAILY TOTAL	167.5	254	51	

*Tuesday Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat* 
Meal 1 8:00am	1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
2 scoop protein	4	36	4	
Total	58	46	9	
Meal 2 10:45am	7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	7	35.5	9	
Meal 3 1:00 pm	6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	3.5	3.5	8	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	8.5	42	11	
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1c cauiflower	5	2	0	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	12	35	16	
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
1/2c b rice	72	8	2	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	78	31.5	3	
Meal 6 7:45pm	½ cup chicken	0	36	3	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	5	38	3	
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
DAILY TOTAL	167.5	254	51	

*Wednesday Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat* 
Meal 1 8:00am	½ cup oatmeal	27	5	2.5	
2 scoop protein	4	36	4	
Total	31	41	6.5	
Meal 2 10:45am	7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	7	35.5	9	
Meal 3 1:00 pm	6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	3.5	3.5	8	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	8.5	42	11	
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1c cauliflower	5	2	0	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	12	35	16	
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
1/2c b rice	72	8	2	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	78	31.5	3	
Meal 6 7:45pm	½ cup chicken	0	36	3	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	5	38	3	
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
DAILY TOTAL	141.5	249	48.5	

*Thursday Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat	*
Meal 1 8:00am	1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
2 scoop protein	4	36	4	
Total	58	46	9	
Meal 2 10:45am	7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	7	35.5	9	
Meal 3 1:00 pm	6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	3.5	3.5	8	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	8.5	42	11	
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1c cauiflower	5	2	0	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	12	35	16	
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
1/4c b rice	36	4	1	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	42	27.5	2	
Meal 6 7:45pm	½ cup chicken	0	36	3	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	5	38	3	
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
DAILY TOTAL	132.5	250	50	

*Friday Carbohydrate	Protein	Fat* 
Meal 1 8:00am	1 cup oatmeal	54	10	5	
1 ½ scoop protein	3	27	3	
Total	57	37	8	
Meal 2 10:45am	7 Egg Whites	0	21	0	
2 whole eggs	2	12	9	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	7	35.5	9	
Meal 3 1:00 pm	6oz Chicken breast (¾ cup)	0	36	3	
1cup broccoli	5	2.5	0	
Total	5	38.5	3	
Meal 4 3:15pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
1c cauiflower	5	2	0	
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	7	7	16	
Total	12	35	16	
Meal 5 5:30pm	2 tilapia fillets 0	21	1	
1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter	3.5	3.5	8	
1 cup Broccoli	6	2.5	0	
Total	9.5	27	9	
Meal 6 7:45pm	½ cup chicken	0	36	3	
1 cup cauiflower	5	2	0	
Total	5	38	3	
Meal 7 10:00pm	Can Tuna	0	26	0	
Total 0	26	0	
DAILY TOTAL	95.5	237	48	

*Sat*: Carbs 350g (clean carbs)

*Sunday* morning at 4am begin to junkload (danish's, pancakes syrup, sugar cookies etc) only sips of water

Water 2+ gal up until friday, sat 1 gal till 6pm, cut out h20 after. 
Cut added sodium out friday morning
Natural diuretic twice on sat once sunday morning. 
vitamin c sat night after 6 (2g) and sunday (2g)

*OR should I do 0 carbs sat and shit load sat night around 8pm and sun morning?*

----------


## FireGuy

Your shows on a Sunday not Saturday? BTW, the last link you put up isnt working.

----------


## adam15425

Yepp Sunday, prejudging at 10am show at 2pm

I think photobucket is down, here are some pics until I get new ones posing tonight

----------


## FireGuy

Well well well...look who found a few striations in their quads in the last couple weeks. Nice work, you should look even better once you get dried out. The hard work is done, time to have some fun. Good luck this weekend, I wish you the best.

----------


## FireGuy

Also, as per your question on the last week. You have a couple options and I would go with something very very simple. You look lean and conditioned. No need for anything crazy, just do a basic dry out. Whoever has helped you get to this point, keep listening to them. They have done a very good job getting you prepped for your first show. I want to see pics with trophy in hand come Monday morning.

----------


## adam15425

> Also, as per your question on the last week. You have a couple options and I would go with something very very simple. You look lean and conditioned. No need for anything crazy, just do a basic dry out. Whoever has helped you get to this point, keep listening to them. They have done a very good job getting you prepped for your first show. I want to see pics with trophy in hand come Monday morning.


Hah, well that's the thing. I've pretty much been my own prep guy with my diet and routine. Just had my best friend as a training partner and a guy with some experience help with posing. I'm a little stumped as what to do. I think I may be overthinking things.

I think I will run 2 gals water till friday, 1 gallon till 6pm Sat. Sunday only sips depending on how I look
Cut out all added extra sodium friday morning on.
I want to carb up saturday with about 300g that day then junk load sat night into sunday morning to dry out even more. This is where my questioning comes whether to do the carb-up and junkload or just 0 carbs saturday and junkload.

----------


## FireGuy

Do you look better first thing in the morning or later in the day right now?

----------


## adam15425

Morning

----------


## FireGuy

K, then I would do a mild carb up and focus on getting the water out. When you wake up you are dry and depleted. Some people look better as they eat more and more meals. Those people need a higher carb up approach. It's so tough to do this without being able to actually see you and how you change throughout the day. Just trying to give you some ideas.

----------


## adam15425

> K, then I would do a mild carb up and focus on getting the water out. When you wake up you are dry and depleted. Some people look better as they eat more and more meals. Those people need a higher carb up approach. It's so tough to do this without being able to actually see you and how you change throughout the day. Just trying to give you some ideas.


I'll take some pics throughout the day tomorrow Say 7am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm, 11pm and post them up.

Training:
Today (Weds):
Back, Bi's, abs
4 exercises each body part 3 sets 12-15 reps
30 mins cardio

Tomorrow (Thursday):
OFF
maybe cardio @ 30 mins

Friday:
2 exercises of chest,back,shoulders,bis,tris,abs
3 sets 12-15 reps each exercise
*light but fast pace

Saturday: OFF

----------


## FireGuy

Legs, abs and low back pics will be the most helpful. Not promising I will be able to give great advice from pics but will let you know if I see anything remarkable.

----------


## Mooseman33

good luck this weekend brother...

u look great, cant wait to see u with the trophy on monday....

----------


## adam15425

Fireguy, I took pics but none really showed a significant difference although I believe I did look a bit better about midday. That's when most of my fat intake is

----------


## BG

Good luck !!!

----------


## FireGuy

> Fireguy, I took pics but none really showed a significant difference although I believe I did look a bit better about midday. That's when most of my fat intake is


K, if you are not seeing a noticable difference as you eat throughout the day I would advise against a massive carb up. You run the risk of spilling over and smoothing out. Also, if fat is what seems to fill you out then use fat in your loading phase.

----------


## adam15425

> K, if you are not seeing a noticable difference as you eat throughout the day I would advise against a massive carb up. You run the risk of spilling over and smoothing out. Also, if fat is what seems to fill you out then use fat in your loading phase.


That's what I figured. Running 1 gal water up until 5 pm today. Same diet as yesterday but adding a high carb meal (clean) before bed. Waking up at 4am and beginning to do a light load every 2 hours, most junk food but mostly rice cakes w/honey towards prejudging. I think I'm gonna throw in a big mac 2 hours before prejudging also. 
Also, I've been running 2 gal water/day this whole week cut extra sodium out yesterday. Woke up today at 162.5, beginning of the week I was waking up around 166-167. I have I feeling I am going to be very, very dry, 

Pics to come, I'm gettin pumped to step on stage!!!

----------


## adam15425

> Good luck !!!





> good luck this weekend brother...
> 
> u look great, cant wait to see u with the trophy on monday....


Thanks guys!

----------


## FireGuy

Sweet, my first show way back in 1993 I weighed in at 161lbs.

----------


## adam15425

Hell yea!!!! Took 1st in closed and 1st in open middleweight. 2nd overall. Heavy weight looked great! I was very, very dry and lean. Pics to be up soon

----------


## RoadToRecovery

This thread is a great example of we need more members like fireguy. To the point, professional, informative, consistent and helpful. 

Animal you are looking great. Best of luck to you.

----------


## FireGuy

> Hell yea!!!! Took 1st in closed and 1st in open middleweight. 2nd overall. Heavy weight looked great! I was very, very dry and lean. Pics to be up soon


Great Job!!! Happy as can be for you. Nothing I like better than seeing someones hard work pay off for them.




> This thread is a great example of we need more members like fireguy. To the point, professional, informative, consistent and helpful. 
> 
> Animal you are looking great. Best of luck to you.


Thanks RTR, these kind of threads are what keeps me coming back here day after day. Watching this guys progress and hard work the last several weeks has been great and hopefully inspirational to a few members as well.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Thanks RTR, these kind of threads are what keeps me coming back here day after day. Watching this guys progress and hard work the last several weeks has been great and hopefully inspirational to a few members as well.


Your welcome. We need more vets that take their time to help people with the sole intention to guide, and not just to flaunt the amount of knowledge that they have. I actually should say we need more members in general to do the same thing. I help every member that I can with my knowledge in hopes that it becomes a trend that cleans this place up a little. Good to see someone shares a passion to help others. 

Animal - Your in good hands.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

Just reread that and that came off a bit soap-boxy haha. Im sure you know where Im coming from FG.

----------


## makelovenotwar21

props man, gl in the coming weeks.

----------


## adam15425

Just a few some people I know took. better pics will be up soon. 
NPC Pittsburgh in May...... possibly ; )

----------


## Mooseman33

congrats brother...

this is some great work, you did real good man....

congrats again....

----------


## adam15425

Some sick, clear pics:

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/a...%20SRU%202010/

----------


## supersize me

You've got to change your picture from the current one to the one of you ripping out of the hulkamania shirt. That shyt has got to be legendary!!!

----------


## adam15425

> You've got to change your picture from the current one to the one of you ripping out of the hulkamania shirt. That shyt has got to be legendary!!!


Haha, it was pretty epic! But it's changed just for you my man haha

----------


## supersize me

Yes! I bet the competition shyt their pants backstage after that.

----------


## Darksyde

just found this thread man, congrats and great job!

----------


## BJJ

> 5'8.5 175 not sure of bf% *guessing around 8*


No way you are @ 8% bf, lol.

Anyway, keep it up and good luck.

----------


## adam15425

> No way you are @ 8% bf, lol.
> 
> Anyway, keep it up and good luck.


Haha, yea I was 8% probably 9 weeks out. I think I was under 3% on stage.

----------


## BJJ

> Haha, yea I was 8% probably 9 weeks out. I think I was under 3% on stage.


I meant the pics you showed on post n.1.
That is not 8%, lol.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## FireGuy

> Haha, yea I was 8% probably 9 weeks out. I think I was under 3% on stage.


You were conditioned but not under 3%. 3% is very rarely achieved by any Bodybuilders period. My avy pic is around 6ish for comparison purposes.

----------


## FireGuy

For reference puposes here is you standing next to a guy who is probably 4% BF. Not trying to bring you down just want you to be realistic.

----------


## adam15425

> For reference puposes here is you standing next to a guy who is probably 4% BF. Not trying to bring you down just want you to be realistic.


Yeah. you're right. What wold you guess I was around though?

----------

